# Mathematischer Beweis gesucht



## Tirima (7. Juni 2013)

*EDIT: Das Problem zum gesuchten Bweis (und dieses Mal sind wesentlich mehr Spezifikationen bekannt) ist nun im 8. Beitrag beschrieben.*

Hallo,


ich bin da im Zuge meiner Vorbereitungen auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen (es handelt sich dabei eigentlich um ein Folgeproblem und dieses hat mich die ganze Nacht wach gehalten), welches sich mir einfach nicht auflösen will. Es handelt sich dabei um ein zutiefst mathematisches Problem, es ist also, zumindest für Nicht-Mathematiker, nicht so einfach zu verstehen und wahrscheinlich noch weniger einfach zu lösen (aber es ist lösbar, ich weiß nur nicht wie).

Es geht um eine Zahl, welche als Bruch dargestellt werden kann wie a/b wobei a und b Elemente der ganzen Zahlen sind. a und b sind voll durchgekürzt, der Bruch lässt sich somit nicht mehr weiter teilen (a und b haben keine gemeinsamen Teiler bis auf 1) und somit stellt der Bruch eine eindeutige rationale Zahl dar.

Nun wird die n-te Wurzel dieses Bruches untersucht. Ist diese auch eine rationale Zahl oder irrational? In mir sagt alles, dass diese n-te Wurzel des Bruches a/b nur rational sein kann, wenn es sich bei a und b jeweils um die n-te Potenzen einer anderen ganzen Zahl handelt, z.B. x^n = a ; y^n = b.

Ich kann es aber nicht beweisen, dass der Bruch irrational sein muss, wenn a und b keine n-ten Potenzen von x und y darstellen. Ich weiß, dass ich es eigentlich können müsste, aber irgendwie will ich einfach nicht auf einen Beweis hierfür kommen.

Ich habe auch schon Hinweise auf einen Beweis für ein ähnliches Problem gefunden. Euklid hat in seiner Musiktheorie einen ähnlichen allgemeinen Beweis beschrieben, jedoch finde ich auch diesen nicht Schritt für Schritt in den Weiten des Internets erklärt, immer nur erwähnt.





Es ist bestimmt ein fundamentales Zahlenproblem welches eigentlich im Handumdrehen gelöst sein sollte, ich stehe nur einfach irgendwie an. Die Frage sit also:

*Wie lautet der mathematische Beweis, dass nur die n-te Wurzel eines Bruches x^n / y^n rational sein kann und alle anderen Wurzelpotenzen nicht?*

Wahrscheinlich es es ein zweizeiliger Beweis und er will sich mir einfach nicht erschließen...





Wenn ihr mir diesen liefern könntet wäre das wirklich toll.
Danke und LG,
Tirima


*EDIT: Das Problem zum gesuchten Bweis (und dieses Mal sind wesentlich mehr Spezifikationen bekannt) ist nun im 8. Beitrag beschrieben.*


----------



## Keashaa (7. Juni 2013)

"Wie lautet der mathematische Beweis, dass nur die n-te Wurzel eines Bruches x^n / y^n rational sein kann und alle anderen Wurzelpotenzen nicht?"

Gibt es nicht, denn die (n/2)-te Wurzel des genannten Bruchs kann definitiv auch rational sein.

Z.B. 3^4/2^4 -> 4. Wurzel ist rational (3/2) und die 2. Wurzel natürlich auch (9/4)


----------



## Tirima (7. Juni 2013)

In deinem Beispiel wäre somit n=4 , x=3 , y=2 und somit a=81 und b=16.

Dass der Bruch 3^4 / 2^4 = (3*3*3*3) / (2*2*2*2) rational ist, ist klar. Auch, dass die 4. Wurzel aus 3^4 / 2^4 rational sein muss ist klar. Auch die 2. Wurzel muss rational sein, da diese dann (3*3) / (2*2) sein muss und a / b die Quadratzahl dieser Zahl ist.

Insofern hast du mir die Frage von vorher sogar beantwortet denn wenn die Größe der Wurzelpotenz ein Teiler der Potenzen von x^n und y^n sind, dann ist die Zahl auch rational.



Ok, ich möchte es genauer spezifizieren denn mein Problem lässt sich auf einen Bruch im speziellen reduzieren. Dabei geht es um die n-te Wurzel des Bruches a² / b². Wieso kann dieser Bruch nur rational sein, wenn die Wurzelpotenz n = 2 ist? Und 2 hat als einzige natürliche Teiler 1 und 2. Somit ist der Bruch immer rational, solange n=1 oder n=2 ist, ab n=3 ist das aber nicht mehr möglich. (n ist dabei ein Element der natürlichen Zahlen).

Gilt das schon als Beweis? Wieso wäre dann gezwungenen a^(2/n) / b^(2/n) irrational, wenn n ein Element der natürlichen Zahlen ist und nicht 1 oder 2?


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juni 2013)

Da ich grad nicht viel Zeit hab, nur ein kleiner Hint: Du kannst o.B.d.A. annehmen, dass a/b eine natürliche Zahl ist (warum?). Dann zeigst du folgende Aussage: Wenn n keine k-te Potenz ist, dann ist n^(1/k) irrational. 
Evtl. schau ich heut abend nochmal vorbei und kanns auch lösen, falls sich kein anderer erbarmt hat.


----------



## Keashaa (7. Juni 2013)

a und b sind jetzt ganze Zahlen oder natürliche, positive Zahlen? Das macht für die Beweisführung einiges aus.


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juni 2013)

Naja, der Fall, dass a/b negativ ist, führt halt nur dazu, dass man evtl. ins Komplexe gehen muss, aber das kann man direkt an der Potenz k lesen und dann ist die Lösung auch komplexwertig mit nichttrivialen Imaginärteil. Aber das ist letzten Endes in paar Zeilen mehr gelöst..


----------



## Keashaa (7. Juni 2013)

Tirima schrieb:


> Ok, ich möchte es genauer spezifizieren denn mein Problem lässt sich auf einen Bruch im speziellen reduzieren. Dabei geht es um die n-te Wurzel des Bruches a² / b². Wieso kann dieser Bruch nur rational sein, wenn die Wurzelpotenz n = 2 ist? Und 2 hat als einzige natürliche Teiler 1 und 2. Somit ist der Bruch immer rational, solange n=1 oder n=2 ist, ab n=3 ist das aber nicht mehr möglich. (n ist dabei ein Element der natürlichen Zahlen).
> 
> Gilt das schon als Beweis? Wieso wäre dann gezwungenen a^(2/n) / b^(2/n) irrational, wenn n ein Element der natürlichen Zahlen ist und nicht 1 oder 2?



Blödsinn. Deine Ausgangslage ist lediglich, dass a und b keinen gemeinsamen Teiler mehr haben. a = 9 und b = 4 haben keinen gemeinsamen Teiler, dennoch wäre 9^(2/4) eine Ganzzahl und 4^(2/4) eine Ganzzahl.
Ohne weitere Einschränkungen finden sich immer Gegenbeispiele für deine Hypothese.


----------



## Tirima (10. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann danke ich euch einmal für all eure Mühen. Ich habe nun noch ein bisschen an der ganzen Sache gearbeitet und habe nun eine sehr viel genauere Frage. Der Weg bis dahin war auch nicht gerade kurz, ich habe ihn aber schon ein paar Mal überprüft und das dürfte stimmen. Die Gleichung ist im angehängten Bild dargestellt.


u, v und n sind Elemente der natürlichen Zahlen. Zusätzlich gilt:


n ist ungleich 0
von a und b ist eine gerade, die andere ungerade (wenn der rechte Teil denn rational ist)
u > v
u + v ist ungerade
u und v sind teilerfremd



Wenn der Ausdruck rechts rational ist, so müssen a und b Elemente der ganzen Zahlen sein.


Nun die Frage: *Bei welchen n ist a/b rational und bei welchen nicht?* Wieder denke ich, dass a/b nur bei n=1 und n=2 rational ist (das ist auch sehr leicht nachvollziehbar), jedoch nicht ab n>2. Wieder will mir der Beweis nicht gelingen.



Habt ihr Ideen?

*Edit:* Ich glaube ich habe es. Ich gehe es morgen noch einmal durch aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Argumentation richtig ist. Heute ist es aber zu spät um das alles zu schreiben. Wenn das morgen bei der Nachprüfung aber halten sollte, dann werde ich euch die ganze Beweisführung hier rein schreiben (vom ausgehenden Problem). Das hier geschriebene hat ja auch eine ellenlange Vorgeschichte.


----------



## Tirima (10. Juni 2013)

Ach verdammt, ich bin die Idee noch einmal durchgegangen und sie deckt nicht alle möglichen u und v ab. Ich habe das Problem also noch immer nicht gelöst. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2013)

42


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> 42






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2013)

Tirima schrieb:


> dieses hat mich die ganze Nacht wach gehalten



Oh Gott, wegen mathematischen Problemchen Schlafprobleme... Hätt ich auch gern.

Und ich bin auch für 42!


----------



## Tirima (10. Juni 2013)

42 mag die Antwort auf alles sein, aber nicht auf dieses Problem 


Niemand eine Idee? Keashaa oder Olaf, habt ihr eine Ahnung wie man das angehen könnte?


----------



## Keashaa (10. Juni 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wofür du das ganze brauchst. Handelt es sich um Mathematik zum reinen Selbstzweck oder steckt ein tieferer Sinn dahinter für eine spezielle Anwendung?


----------



## Tirima (11. Juni 2013)

Nein, ein tieferer Sinn steckt nicht dahinter. Ich bin während meines Studiums vor einigen Jahren einmal auf das Problem gestoßen und gegen Ende habe ich für den Spezialfall n=3 sogar einen Beweis gefunden, dass es nur irrational sein kann. Ich hatte damals die Eigenschaften der Zahlen, also "Gerade" und "Ungerade"  verwendet um einen Widerspruch bei n=3 zu zeigen und somit konnte n=3 als mögliche Lösung für rationale Darstellungen von a/b ausgeschlossen werden.

Gegen Ende kam dann die Abschlussarbeit immer näher und ich legte dieses Problem, welches eigentlich eine kleine Spielerei in den freien Minuten war, beiseite bis ich es schon wieder fast vergessen hatte. Die Arbeit war einfach wichtiger. Vor etwas über einem Monat aber hat es mich erwischt und wenige Tage darauf lag wurde ich an der Bandscheibe operiert (ich bin für einen Bandscheibenvorfall eigentlich viel zu jung). Nun hatte ich fünf Wochen Zeit und wusste nicht, was ich machen sollte. Ich habe in dieser Zeit ein neues Hobby gefunden (Airbrush) und mich wieder mit meiner alten Liebe, der Mathematik, zugewandt. Dabei bin ich auch wieder auf mein altes Pausenfüllerproblem gestoßen und ich dachte mir, dass ich es noch einmal angehe.

Seit gestern darf ich wieder Arbeiten (auf eigenen Wunsch und irgendwie zieht es noch immer ziemlich da hinten), das Problem lässt mich aber nun nicht mehr los und ich merke, wie ich ständig im "Leerlauf" darüber nachdenke, wie z.B. in der Zeit kurz vor dem Einschlafen. Deswegen schlafe ich auch so schlecht bzw. so schlecht ein denn man kann dem Hirn ja nicht auf Befehl sagen, dass es aufhören soll zu denken. Das Ziel ist ja eine allgemeine Aussage über alle möglichen n, und das ist verdammt schwierig zu beweisen.

Ich habe von gestern auf heute wieder ein paar Gedanken darüber gemacht. Irgendwie passt der Spruch von Leonardo DiCaprio aus Inception hier sehr gut:

"Der widerständigste Parasit ist ein Gedanke."


----------



## Tirima (22. Juni 2013)

Ok, ich habe noch immer an dem Problem weitergearbeitet. Die rationale Zahl a/b (falls es denn eine ist) kann so dargestellt werde wie in dem angefügten Bild.

s und r sind Elemente der natürlichen Zahlen, beide ungerade und beide teilerfremd. k ist ein Element der natürlichen Zahlen und größer Null. Der Zusammenhang mit der oben gezeigten Formel ist, dass

u = s

und 

v = r 2^k

ist.

Dabei ist es eigentlich unerheblich, ob nun u oder v den Faktor 2^k beinhalten, es ändert sich nur der Dividend des rechten Bruches. Bei den darauffolgenden Überlegungen zeigt sich auch, dass es eigentlich egal ist welcher der beiden Variablen denn nun der Faktor 2^k zugeschrieben wird, spätestens bei der Gültigkeit des primitiven pythagoräischen Tripels. Wichtig ist der Ausdruck 2^(2(k+1)/n).


Dabei ist zu beachten, folgend aus der Vorgeschichte des Problems, dass es ein primitives pythagoräisches Tripel geben muss in dem gilt:

X = u² - v² = s² - r²2^(2k)
genau so gut wäre auch X = u² - v² = s²2^(2k) - r² gültig wenn u = s2^k und v = r ist.

Y = 2uv = sr2^(k+1)

Z = u² + v² = s² + r²2^(2k)



Damit der Bruch a/b rational ist muss somit 2^(2(k+1)/n) auch rational sein. Wenn dieser nicht rational ist, dann ist es absolut egal, was der rechte Faktor in der Gleichung liefert denn dort kommt der Faktor 2 weder im Dividenden noch im Divisor vor und so kann aus dem irrationalen 2^(2(k+1)/n) nicht wieder eine rationale Zahl werden.

Somit gilt:
1)
n <= 2(k+1) denn wenn n dies nicht erfüllt muss es sich bei diesem Ausdruck um einen irrationalen Ausdruck handeln.

2)
Bei n=1 und n=2 ist es klar, dass der Ausdruck rational sein muss, unabhängig davon welchen Wert k hat. Bei allen n darüber kommt es auf das k an welches in einem primitiven pythagoräischen Tripel, wie oben erwähnt, eine Rolle spielt. Dabei muss n dann 2(k+1) ganzzahlig teilen denn sonst ist der Ausdruck 2^(2(k+1)/n) irrational.




Für mich folgt daraus nun die Frage:
Wie kann ich das primitive pythagoräische Tripel

X = u² - v² = s² - r²2^(2k)

Y = 2uv = sr2^(k+1)

Z = u² + v² = s² + r²2^(2k)

X² + Y² = Z²

mit meiner Vermutung, dass n nur 1 oder 2 sein darf, verbinden?


Edit:
Ich vermute ja einen Beweis über den unendlichen Abstieg, habe aber nicht recht eine Ahnung wie ich darauf kommen könnte.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juni 2013)

Ich bin ein echter Mathe Laie, bin schon mit Brüchen überfordert aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass dieses Video grob dein Problem umreißt und beschreibt, oder?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1E7I7_r3Cw


----------



## Tirima (23. Juni 2013)

@Noxiel: Jein. In dem Video wird, so weit ich das verstanden haben (denn die Sprecherin redet doch relativ schnell), die Methode des unendlichen Abstiegs bei der Frage der Irrationalität der Wurzel 2 angewandt und auch erzählt, wie Pythagoras die Irrationalität verabscheute. Es hilft mir aber bei meinem aktuellen Problem nicht.


Ich kann wieder einmal nicht schlafen weil mir das Problem schon wieder im Kopf hin und her spukt. Aber ich bin auf einen guten Ansatz gekommen und ich habe es nun auch ein paar Mal durchgedacht. Es ist bestimmt wieder eine Sackgasse weil ich sicher wieder etwas übersehen habe. Mal schauen, vieleicht finde ich ja noch einen Gedankenfunken welcher mir da auf die Sprünge hilft.


----------



## Tirima (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass ich diesen Beitrag schon vor einiger Zeit erstellt habe, mittlerweile hat sich aber schon wieder etwas getan (ich bin wieder halbwegs gesund und kann wieder gehen). Wieder möchte ich nach eurer Meinung fragen bzw. nach Ideen und Anregungen.

Es geht um die drei Terme im gezeigten Bild unten. Die Behauptung ist,dass nicht alle drei Terme gleichzeitig rational sein können bei n größer als 2.

Dabei sind r und s ungerade, teilerfremd und Elemente von N.
n und k sind Elemente von N und größer als 0.

Aus allen drei Termen ist sehr leicht zu erkennen, dass das alles rational sein muss solange n gleich 1 oder 2 ist.
Aus den ersten beiden Termen lässt sich auch erkennen, dass diese auch rational sein können!!! wenn n ein Teiler von k+1 ist.



Der Knackpunkt liegt nun also bei diesem dritten Fall, wenn n ein Teiler von k+1 (und n ist nicht 1 oder 2) ist. Sind dann alle drei Terme noch rational oder müssen sie irrational sein? Ich komme an dieser Stelle einfach nicht wieter und bin mir sicher, dass ich irgendetwas übersehe.


----------

